# Another Good Deed Done by Alley Cat Allies



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Alley Cat Allies helped bring home a cat,Pfc. Hammer, that the soldiers in Iraq had bonded with & was their morale booster. They didnt want to leave him behind when their battalion was sent home.

http://www.defenselink.mil/news/newsarticle.aspx?id=26813


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What a sweet story!


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

How awesome is that?! Go ACA!!!!


----------

